# Brands for wider feet



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys, trying to figure out the best brands to look for that generally make wider boots ie use bigger 'lasts'. I have gorilla feet and so far I've discovered that Nike's are a definite no-go, but the few pairs of 32's I've tried seemed good.

Cheeeeeeers


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm usually an 11w and the Burton Imperials fit me well in an 11. My last boots I had Ride Anthem which I had to size up to a 12 to feel comfortable.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

my feet are also pretty wide however there short and stubby (size 8 boot). my last pair of boots were 32's however they were never super comfortable. i didnt like the blown out toe box they had. I havnt gotten a new set yet however i found salomon wides and northwaves to be super comfy in store.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have dc judge, excellent heel hold!
:yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on 32s.:thumbsup:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have wide feet as well. The only boot that doesn't hurt my toes and feet is the Salomon Dialogue wide edition. You should get it half a size or even 1 size smaller though. My foot is 9.5 and I bought 9.5 for this boot. At first it felt great and the 1st week it was amazing. After that it start to pack out a little bit and now I have heel lift. Easy fix though.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wide ass 4e foot here and 32 fit me the best.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

check out deeluxe boots. they build quite wide boots.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Depending on how wide, some burtons are bearable, DC, 32. I tried K2's and they were just barely too narrow.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

32 FTW 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ComaShell said:


> Hey guys, trying to figure out the best brands to look for that generally make wider boots ie use bigger 'lasts'. I have gorilla feet and so far I've discovered that Nike's are a definite no-go, but the few pairs of 32's I've tried seemed good.
> 
> Cheeeeeeers


What year 32's? As of 2013 they are an average fit heel to toe. 

Go to a boot fitter.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Nivek said:


> What year 32's? As of 2013 they are an average fit heel to toe.
> 
> Go to a boot fitter.


Haha have to find a good one in the UK first :icon_scratch:

Thanks for ze input peeps, I'll keep it in mind when l head out shoppin'


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

K2 Thraxis!!!!!!!


----------

